# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > آموزش: خطا نقشه سایت وردپرس : خطا XML Parsing Error: not well-formed

## hz361609

سلام دوستان من در قسمت نقشه سایت xml سایتم متاسفانه در بخش دانلود وقتی می خواهم download-sitemap1.xml  را باز کنم با این خطا مواجعه می شوم ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید
خطا : 
XML Parsing Error: not well-formed

----------

